# pulsar 1995 n15 model wiring diagram



## sc4rf4ce (May 13, 2007)

im trying to wire my headunit into my pulsar but requires hardwiring.
ive a fair idea of what wire does what. but i want to be sure.
here is a pic of the iso.
http://www.detoxhosting.org/images/iso2.JPG
does anyone have a wiring diagram or an idea of which wire is which.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

bro??? i dont see a pulsar in 95??? help me out


----------



## sc4rf4ce (May 13, 2007)

eh, what are you on about you dont see a pulsar in 95?


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

everything.. where do u live


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i have a 12 volt resorce program that i use for my alarms/ audio hook up and even it doesnt have it.. but i do have the 2008 caddys


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

black= ground
red= should be 12v const or 12v turn on "test it"
blue= should be 12v const or 12v turn on "test it"
all the others are the speaker wires.. 

PLEASE DONT CUT THE HARNESS 
get some wire taps ..


----------

